# *****Deckhand/Fish cleaning MACHINE wants to go fish and will WORK for it*****



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

I can back the truck down like an ace to help get the boat in the water. I can cut bait and chum/chunk with the best of them. I can catch fish and help others catch fish. I can tie knots and make leaders (I was a deckhand on a boat before). I stay sober and just love to be "out there". I will help clean the boat and all equipment. I will clean all of the fish in little to no time (I am a master with electric knife). I will go get the truck and back her down for you to load up....All this in exchange for taking me with ya. I'm not one of those types who stands around and watches the boat owner scramble and worry himself to death...If I see it needs to be done, I do it! Reply to this thread or PM me if you need a good deckhand at no charge!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

go down to Allen Williams and sign on to a commercial boat. It's really hard work but it sounds like it's what you want and you will get a very interesting experience and make some money. Trips usually last 3 to 5 days.:thumbup:


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

where is Allen Williams?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Next to joe patti's


----------

